# Kingsnake breeding



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a 17 year albino kingsnake and would like to breed him next year. I am doing some research before I start next year and understand that 9 subspecies as well as corn , rat , milk and another that escapes me right now(lol). I can't find much info about the crossbreeding , a morph calculator etc. I breed leopard geckos with various genes etc so have some genetic understanding. I would love to hear about your experiences breeding this snake and some photos of the outcome. 

Cheers Roddy


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

anybody


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I saw the original post but did not answer because I have never bred king snakes. Therefore, no photos. I've raised California kings from hatchlings and like them, but they have not been my main effort.

As far as I know, there is no morph calculator for king snakes. Albino is a recessive mutant gene, from what I have read.

A 17 year old king snake is getting a bit elderly. I think the record life span is around 22. But he should be able to breed for a few years yet.

Sperm is produced in the mid to late summer. That's when food is most plentiful in the wild so resources are easiest to spare for sperm production. In other words, I would start cycling him to prepare for breeding beginning within the next two months.

Hmm. It's a little hard to breed him without a female. :lol2:For best results breed him to a female of the same subspecies as he is.


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for the reply. Yes he is getting elderly and so i am not breeding geckos next year ( letting some of the younger stock age a bit ). I am looking for a striped albino female to breed him with and keep his line going but at the moment cali kings are not the "in thing" so it is proving difficult finding a 3yrs+ female. Everything is in place and ready to go.

cheers


----------

